
APL is more French than English (1978) - blasdel
http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/perlis78.htm
======
vorg
> "What attracted me, then, to APL was a feeling that perhaps through APL one
> might begin to acquire some of the dimensions in programming that we revere
> in natural language — some of the pleasures of composition; of saying things
> elegantly; of being brief, poetic, artistic, that makes our natural
> languages so precious to us. That aspect of programming was one that I’ve
> long been interested in but have never found any lever for coming close to
> in my experience with languages of the FORTRAN, ALGOL, PL/I school. It was
> clear in those languages that programming was really an exercise in
> plumbing."

This quote by Perlis from the article sounds eerily similar to some of the
stuff written about Lisp over the last decade. Perhaps there's something to be
gained by combining the concepts of Lisp/Scheme/Clojure and APL/K/J together.
Of course there's the problem of entering all those APL symbols, but surely
that's solvable.

